
Ethereum from Scratch – Part 2: Pinging a Bootnode - mjfl
https://ocalog.com/post/18/
======
mjfl
Hi again. I'm the author of the post and also the creator of the website. I'm
writing this series of posts to demonstrate the site. My goal is to have
people "get" the site by the end of this series. Is the purpose of the site
clear?

Hope you enjoy the post. If you have any constructive criticism you'd like to
give regarding either the post or the website, let me know!

~~~
strgrd
> Do you like writing in-depth articles? Ocalog is a platform to help you get
> paid for it so you can afford to spend time doing it. Consider joining!

Do you really think a reddit/aggregator where you pay-per-upvote (via a
subscription service, instead of fiverr like a normal person) is going to
encourage long form articles?

I don't think I would pay to be part of a pseudo-oligarchy, but I would pay
for an aggregator that couldn't be gamed by bot accounts. This... almost does
that.

~~~
mjfl
> Do you really think a reddit/aggregator where you pay-per-upvote (via a
> subscription service, instead of fiverr like a normal person) is going to
> encourage long form articles?

Not necessarily long form articles. I don't think people will part with their
money in exchange for something that doesn't have substance. I think it will
encourage content that is helpful. Long form articles can help people
understand things, Ethereum for example, in ways that a meme can't. In that
way I think it will encourage long form articles, but more generally it will
encourage helpful content.

~~~
tstyle
What do you think about the steemit.com model, where instead of reader pays
for the upvote, the whole community pays for it through dilution?

~~~
mjfl
I think steemit is really interesting because posts are actually stored in the
blockchain and all their payments are done using the Steem currency. I write
about Ethereum but my backend is pretty standard: postgres with credit cards
and bank accounts. I prefer direct payments because I think it's a stronger
signal but I think they're cool and I wish them the best of luck. Maybe I'll
buy some Steem.

